# Nudity in public



## Caroline (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm just trying to get a balanced opinion here. I have been following a conversation on another forum and the hackles are decidedly up.

A few of the members on the other forum have seen a naked man roaming the streets. All agree that it is not allowed to roam around in public naked. Many seem to think that if the call 999 the police will land on the bloke and take him away. The 999 controller says it is not an emergency since no one is any danger.

My line is call the neighbourhood policing team and seek advice from them as it is possible the man in question could have other issues.

What do you all think?


----------



## Robin (Aug 1, 2016)

I think 999 is for dire emergencies, I'd look up my local police or community support officer's number. He might well be known to them.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 1, 2016)

Non Emergency calls to the Police in the UK can be made by dialling 101

Personally, whatever floats his boat. As long as he's not committing indecent acts but is just walking around as nature intended, then I don't see the problem. If however he appeared confused and is behaving irrationally then I'd call 999 because that person would need help.


----------



## Caroline (Aug 1, 2016)

Thank you, it seems you are thinking along the same lines as me.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 1, 2016)

Im thinking the same as the others. Unless they appeared to be in some sort of distress I would call the non-emergency line.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 1, 2016)

you wouldn't be able to call anyone if you ever saw me naked ...you'd all be too busy laughing!!


----------



## Ljc (Aug 1, 2016)

I'd call the non emergency service if they didn't appear to be distressed.
I couldn't not do anything as the person may have Dementia or other issues and need help.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 1, 2016)

Is this naked person Male or Female?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

If it is in the middle of summer I would take him a bottle of sun cream. In winter it might be a scarf or something. If he had more to erm........display than me I think I might take him a lump of steak for the black eye I might give him


----------



## Amigo (Aug 1, 2016)

This happened when a guy was naked in our town centre and people milled around wondering what to do. It was clear to me that he had mental health problems and in terms of preserving his dignity, he needed medical attention immediately. It's not a rational act and I think getting help is an act of kindness.
Regardless of the reason, be it because he was drunk and attention seeking or genuinely ill, I think the Police should be asked to intervene.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 1, 2016)

Hmmmm. Nudity in public?  I'm all for it. lol


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 1, 2016)

I would ring 101 and get the local police to sort him out; it's not normal behaviour, nor is it the behaviour of a sex offender. One can only assume some kind of mental disorder. It's only a 999 case if he is in a state of arousal, which makes it urgent that he is removed from public gaze.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 1, 2016)

There was a program on the TV a few years back about a nude rambler.  I don't remember it properly.  I do remember he got hald into court a few times. During the making of the program there was a court order for him not to go naked.  He came out of court and stripped off.
Possibly some sort of issues for him.  I wish I remember it properly.
Here's a couple of sorties about him.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...lothes-on-to-take-sick-mother-for-walks-with/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-29800016
One of the stories mentions arrests for breach of the peace.

Here's a slightly older one with a bit of detail.
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...ntary-after-stephen-gough-arrest-8776813.html


----------



## Caroline (Aug 1, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> Is this naked person Male or Female?


they say it is a male


Amigo said:


> This happened when a guy was naked in our town centre and people milled around wondering what to do. It was clear to me that he had mental health problems and in terms of preserving his dignity, he needed medical attention immediately. It's not a rational act and I think getting help is an act of kindness.
> Regardless of the reason, be it because he was drunk and attention seeking or genuinely ill, I think the Police should be asked to intervene.


I'm more inclined to think there are mental health issues and I too would have to get help


----------



## Copepod (Aug 1, 2016)

If the naked person appeared distressed, I would phone 999, but as it wouldn't offend me, I wouldn't phone 999 if they appeared happy. 
The only time seeing a naked person did cause me some alarm was a few years ago when I kayaked past a man who was using an electric hedgetrimmer, wearing only boots, at Newnham Riverbank Club (a naturist club) between Cambridge and Grantchester. I was worried about his safety as prickly trimmings were flying around, and I wasn't sure if his hedge trimmer had a circuit breaker.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 1, 2016)

Copepod said:


> I was worried about his safety as prickly trimmings were flying around, and I wasn't sure if his hedge trimmer had a circuit breaker.



Now if that isn't a euphemism I don't know what is!  (Or is it just my juvenile mind!)


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

Copepod said:


> If the naked person appeared distressed, I would phone 999, but as it wouldn't offend me, I wouldn't phone 999 if they appeared happy.
> The only time seeing a naked person did cause me some alarm was a few years ago when I kayaked past a man who was using an electric hedgetrimmer, wearing only boots, at Newnham Riverbank Club (a naturist club) between Cambridge and Grantchester. I was worried about his safety as prickly trimmings were flying around, and I wasn't sure if his hedge trimmer had a circuit breaker.




OMG I do believe I could make enough humour from this one post to keep my joke thread going for the next  5 or 6 months


----------



## Amigo (Aug 1, 2016)

I bet Jenny is along soon with something to say about this nudity lark! Lol


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Aug 1, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I bet Jenny is along soon with something to say about this nudity lark! Lol




She is a naturist and madder than a bucket of bullfrogs. That has got to make a really erm..........erm.........erm.....erm......articulate reply from her


----------



## Copepod (Aug 1, 2016)

I have mentioned the nude hedge trimmer before and Trophywench has commented. A few years after the event, when working as a country park ranger, I was talking with a volunteer about use of River Cam - it turned out he was a naturist who used the Riverbank Club. He was disappointed that a member had been noticed as nudity was only supposed to occur behind the hedges, except for very brief moment between dropping towel and getting into River Cam.


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 1, 2016)

Caroline said:


> they say it is a male
> 
> I'm more inclined to think there are mental health issues and I too would have to get help


I was responding to the question!! 
This thread is ridiculous, do people not realize what 999 is for?


----------



## Amigo (Aug 1, 2016)

Vicsetter said:


> I was responding to the question!!
> This thread is ridiculous, do people not realize what 999 is for?



Yes you're right in terms of the question Vic. I would ask the Police or Community Support Officer to intervene but not by means of a 999 call.

What concerned me about the guy who was naked in our town centre is he was muttering incoherently to himself and some silly bystanders seemed to think it was a form of entertainment. Some even took photos which I felt was shameful because he did need help. An ambulance eventually came for him.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 1, 2016)

I would possibly call the police even if they looked happy. Mania caused by bipolar disorder can present in many ways, two common ones being disinhibited and elated in mood. So to you, he might seem happy as Larry but if you spoke to him, you may not get much sense out of him!

I'm not sure how long the non emergency helpline takes to respond but assuming they'd send someone straight away, I'd ring them instead of 999 as it isn't a life threatening emergency unless he was clearly distressed or agitated. However, in both situations, he could be a risk to himself (probably not others)

Even if he is just a normal guy who likes to wander naked, IMO, it's better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Caroline (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone. The thread on the other forum I use is still running and everyone seems to think a happy naked man needs a 999 call. 101 is a better option as the chap probably needed help but not something with horns blaring and lights (if you'll pardon the pun) flashing.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 13, 2016)

Be careful, he could be a terminator.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 13, 2016)

And so could the policeman arresting him....


----------

